# TPU Diablo 3 Clan



## magibeg (Mar 9, 2014)

Now that there has been updates to Diablo 3 and the game is fun again it's time to start up an actual TPU Clan. We have couple members from here so far, in order to join however you'll have to contact either me or AsRock so we can send you the invite to allow you into the clan or if you have any questions or comments. Currently we are just on the North American servers.

Clan Leader:
AsRock#1110

Officers:
Magibeg#1820

I hope to see as many of you as possible in game!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 9, 2014)

Count me in invited both on my flist


----------



## magibeg (Mar 9, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> Count me in invited both on my flist



Darn just remembered about the different servers, we're currently on the North American servers.


----------



## xenocide (Mar 10, 2014)

When I get on this week to play I'll add you guys and get my ID (can't remember the stupid number at the end right now), but that won't be until Wednesday or Thursday T_T


----------



## magibeg (Mar 10, 2014)

xenocide said:


> When I get on this week to play I'll add you guys and get my ID (can't remember the stupid number at the end right now), but that won't be until Wednesday or Thursday T_T



That's ok, we're not going anywhere. The more people from TPU that join the better.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 20, 2014)

Add me please. 

zenzim#1893

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ZenZim-1893/hero/859773


----------



## magibeg (Mar 21, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Add me please.
> 
> zenzim#1893
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ZenZim-1893/hero/859773



Will do sometime tonight


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 21, 2014)

So US server is different from EU?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 21, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> So US server is different from EU?



Yeah, region locked.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 21, 2014)

Than its too bad I cant join your clan then


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 21, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> Than its too bad I cant join your clan then



It does suck. But the lag can be bad enough just playing in your own region.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 24, 2014)

Could we get a Clan Member list with TPU handle?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 24, 2014)

W1zzard#1722


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 24, 2014)

Add me
_*Mindweaver#1523*_


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 31, 2014)

Finally broke 1m DPS, still using a crappy LVL70 Rare wand i found. Seems all I find for legendaries are amulets, belts and shoulders. I need a weapon badly. Able to clear T1 pretty efficiently now.


----------



## Gilletter (Apr 1, 2014)

gilletter#1820 add me please!


----------



## Gilletter (Apr 2, 2014)

Hit the motherload this morning! Blue bat in cave on act I dropped an Etreyu bow and the hallowed defender plans at same time, I thought I hit the lottery!


----------



## RCoon (Apr 2, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Finally broke 1m DPS



Sounds like D3 needs item squish just as badly as WoW does. 1m DPS just makes dps in general sound entirely worthless. Bad metric is bad.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 2, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Sounds like D3 needs item squish just as badly as WoW does. 1m DPS just makes dps in general sound entirely worthless. Bad metric is bad.



Yeah and honestly I am already getting bored of the expansion. I have found there is no point in farming anything other than Normal mode for Cache's and T1 for Rifts. T2- T6 just have no extra real reward other then XP and I don't really care about Paragon levels.


----------



## Gilletter (Apr 2, 2014)

the extra ticks for t2-t6 are supposed to increase legendary drop rate.


ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yeah and honestly I am already getting bored of the expansion. I have found there is no point in farming anything other than Normal mode for Cache's and T1 for Rifts. T2- T6 just have no extra real reward other then XP and I don't really care about Paragon levels.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 2, 2014)

Gilletter said:


> the extra ticks for t2-t6 are supposed to increase legendary drop rate.



It does, except with Max Move speed and all skills buffed to make you run even beyond the MS cap clearing Normal is so much faster at getting legendaries. They need to buff legendary drops MUCH higher for Torrent levels to compete with clearing Normal on super speed mode. The only difference between Normal and Torrent is that specific Set items will not drop in anything under T1.

With Teleport/Wormhole, Illusionist, Scramble + 24% MS I am moving through content so much faster that I am pretty much guaranteed at least 1 drop every 45min on average VS 2 hours on T1.


----------



## Gilletter (Apr 2, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> It does, except with Max Move speed and all skills buffed to make you run even beyond the MS cap clearing Normal is so much faster at getting legendaries. They need to buff legendary drops MUCH higher for Torrent levels to compete with clearing Normal on super speed mode. The only difference between Normal and Torrent is that specific Set items will not drop in anything under T1.
> 
> With Teleport/Wormhole, Illusionist, Scramble + 24% MS I am moving through content so much faster that I am pretty much guaranteed at least 1 drop every 45min on average VS 2 hours on T1.


I get 1-2 per hour running Master, I'm still not able to efficiently able to run any of the torment levels. Although dying is of no consequence since I found an awesome shoulder set that makes all items indestructible!


----------



## HTC (Apr 2, 2014)

@OP: suggest a community instead of a clan.

I'm already with a clan and we can only be in one of those @ a time. Communities, on the other hand, are unlimited so we can be with those instead, while being with our respective clans.

Also suggest to make a community for each server: one for EU, one for US and one for Asia.


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2014)

Has anyone been getting game disconnects lately on the Americas server? I get disconnected randomly between 5 and 20 minutes every time since about 3 days ago. Not a single issue with my network otherwise.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 16, 2014)

No disconnects here(for either of us), although ii had 1 game crash which aint bad since i played it about 2500 hours..

Although if in game doing nothing the game kicks you to the lobby..


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2014)

A few people on Blizzard forums are having this issue. It might of started happening after a Windows update... Not sure.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 16, 2014)

really enjoying the Crusader @ lvl 70  almost have 500k dps atm, enough for Master difficulty.  Havin problems getting legendary mats to drop for the set i need, cant ever seem to get the random spawns


----------



## Kaynar (Apr 16, 2014)

FYI the trick is to gather +% elemental dmg and +% skill dmg and use only 1 skill to win.

With a 800k dps DH and about 50% fire dmg, 50% cluster arrow and 40% dmg to elites I pretty much 5-shot all elites in T4.

And I will agree with RCoon's saying that the game needs an item squish. Having mobs with billions of HP and doing several millions per hit doesn't make the game more fun.


----------



## HTC (Apr 16, 2014)

erocker said:


> Has anyone been getting game disconnects lately on the Americas server? I get disconnected randomly between 5 and 20 minutes every time since about 3 days ago. Not a single issue with my network otherwise.



Kinda like what's described here (European server)? I was getting that, but not anymore.



Kaynar said:


> *FYI the trick is to gather +% elemental dmg and +% skill dmg* and use only 1 skill to win.
> 
> With a 800k dps DH and about 50% fire dmg, 50% cluster arrow and 40% dmg to elites I pretty much 5-shot all elites in T4.
> 
> And I will agree with RCoon's saying that the game needs an item squish. Having mobs with billions of HP and doing several millions per hit doesn't make the game more fun.



I have a physical DH build and i can play in T3 public/parties: In T4 solo, i die often. Need better gear: 24% +chakram dmg and +56% physical dmg.

Here's my build: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aeXjVk!eSXb!YbbaZZ

In beta, i had over 1m sheet DPS but did WAY less real dmg then i do now with 690k sheet DPS.


A tip, though: use not one but *2 skills* some items allow for buffs to one skill while others allow for buffs to other skills. You'll need to maximize two skills. Preferably, both skills will have to use the same element, for max effect.


----------



## Kaynar (Apr 17, 2014)

HTC said:


> A tip, though: use not one but *2 skills* some items allow for buffs to one skill while others allow for buffs to other skills. You'll need to maximize two skills. Preferably, both skills will have to use the same element, for max effect.



I know that but my shoulders and chest have other stats, I could possibly get up to 2 x 15% rain of vengeance or companions dmg from those. Might do it with companions if I even get the 3 wolves chest LOL.

This is my current build http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#bPXYSO!eSYb!YcZccY
This is my current gear (linking skills above separately because sometimes I farm Kulle on T4 so I have other skills) http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kaynar-2469/hero/39753616 ofc steady aim and 10% crit from caltrop doesn't show up in the dmg when I am logged off. Ofc some of my leges still need better reforges.

basically with this build I am able to use ONLY cluster arrow since I have tons of hatred and resource regen from globes. Vengeance+seethe rune allows me to regen hatred quickly while fighting in case I am out of health globes in unfortunate situations. Cluster arrow's main 770% wpn dmg hits for 25-50mil (lowest/highest values I've seen with this gear in solo and self buffs) which as u know is followed by 4x220% bombs. I don't even count non-crit dmg anymore. Elites HP in T4 ranges from 200 to 250mil and rarely goes up to 300+.


----------



## HTC (Apr 17, 2014)

Kaynar said:


> I know that but my shoulders and chest have other stats, I could possibly get up to 2 x 15% rain of vengeance or companions dmg from those. Might do it with companions if I even get the 3 wolves chest LOL.
> 
> This is my current build http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#bPXYSO!eSYb!YcZccY
> This is my current gear (linking skills above separately because sometimes I farm Kulle on T4 so I have other skills) http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kaynar-2469/hero/39753616 ofc steady aim and 10% crit from caltrop doesn't show up in the dmg when I am logged off. Ofc some of my leges still need better reforges.
> ...



Have you tried cluster bombs instead of loaded for bear? I *hear* it's better but harder to aim. Haven't used it myself so dunno for sure.

I'm trying to get the 3 wolves cloak: no luck so far. If i get it, i'll try my 2nd skill buffs to go to companion dmg. Just recently changed from entangling shot to hungering arrow and i haven't the gear to change the 2nd skill to it, yet: will need better rolls on my crafts (or better gear) so i can roll one of the stats as one of the skills.


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2014)

I played for about 2 hours straight. I went in and deleted all of the old patch files and let the game update. So hopefully things are good now. It would be nice if they could fix the occasional network lag.


----------



## Kaynar (Apr 17, 2014)

HTC said:


> Have you tried cluster bombs instead of loaded for bear? I *hear* it's better but harder to aim. Haven't used it myself so dunno for sure.
> 
> I'm trying to get the 3 wolves cloak: no luck so far. If i get it, i'll try my 2nd skill buffs to go to companion dmg. Just recently changed from entangling shot to hungering arrow and i haven't the gear to change the 2nd skill to it, yet: will need better rolls on my crafts (or better gear) so i can roll one of the stats as one of the skills.


 
Cluster bombs is not viable vs normal moving mobs and absolutely bad vs fast movement mobs. They cant really properly hit in melee as well. When farming bosses like Zoltan Kulle or (the now loot nerfed) act 1 mini boss in the crypt or act 2 Belial (Beliah?) its a very powerful skill since those bosses don't move.


----------

